# Wow



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

I feel like I'm in the twilight zone, like I'm losing it lol 

Ex informed me today that he is now engaged. Our divorce is final end of this month. He's been with her for 10 months and the kids haven't met her yet. I'm angry but not because I don't want him to move on (I initiated the divorce) but because it seems the kids are not his concern. I always knew he would move on before me (I have dated but no relationships and single still) but I just worry about the kids. He told me but hasn't told them and won't tell them yet. The kids dislike going to his place and youngest has told him repeatedly that she hates him.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

No doubt about it, all of this is hard on everyone. Even after 6 years of living in this mess my estranged husband created, I still feel as though I'm permanently trap in the "twilight zone".

What is your husband' reason for not wanting to introduce the children to his fiancee? And why does your youngest "hate" her dad? Unfortunately my estranged husband has introduced our children (beginning at age 15) to every bimbo he's taken up with. My children laugh at the nut cases they've met at his place. I'm just thankful I can laugh along with them about some of the escapades that go on at their dad's place. Still, they don't have much respect for him now. Perhaps discrete is better. However, it's past time for your husband to tell the children.


----------

